# Rare opportunity on a killer PG amp !



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Not mine, I just hope someone here gets to buy this killer amp !! 

Phoenix Gold Son of Frank Amp'n Stein car amplifier | eBay


----------



## lowblueranger (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm trying to get it but someone keeps outbidding me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

lowblueranger said:


> I'm trying to get it but someone keeps outbidding me!!!!!!!!!!!


Just keep bidding !!!


----------



## dino5666 (Feb 4, 2010)

You have 4 days. GL


----------



## lowblueranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Way too much cash for such a ruff looking example.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

lowblueranger said:


> Way too much cash for such a ruff looking example.


Exactly what I was thinking! LBR, maybe ask around the phoenixphorum if you want one of these. Not sure anyone will part with one, but some of those guys have 2 or 3 of them .


---


----------



## lowblueranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe I will- at least it will be a clean amp if someone on there has a "extra" one.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I smell a shill bidder. :worried:


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

what did happen to the one end? The plexi is fogged over and has rust on it where the screws are under it. Was it exposed to water or is the fogging the smoke resedue from something popping? You also said the plexi has no cracks ther then the corners but it looks like in the one pic there is a crack. I could be wrong but I would have to agree that if someone pays that much for it, with the description given will be disappointed.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

lowblueranger said:


> I'm trying to get it but someone keeps outbidding me!!!!!!!!!!!


Your supposed to wait till the last 5 seconds.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

XaznKewLguyX said:


> Your supposed to wait till the last 5 seconds.


No no ! Your supposed to make sure your bid is ALWAYS on top !!


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Just in case you weren't aware, the amp has monster bass. So be prepared. I didn't know the amp had monster bass, was nice of the seller to warn us. If I had bought it and wasn't expecting its monster bass, I dunno what could have happened...


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm shocked at what this sold for !!! If it was mint I could see it but this one ?


----------



## ghostinhere (Mar 24, 2009)

that surprised me too


----------



## lowblueranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Way too much- probably be relisted in a few weeks, no way someone paying that much for that amp in that condition.


----------

